# In einem Label "Zeilenumbruch"



## BaNaNaJoE (11. Dez 2005)

Hallo!
Also ich habe ein Label, in dass ständig die getippten Tasten eingegeben werden (also character). Aber mit der Zeit kommt der Text im Label bis ans Ende des Fensters und macht aber nicht automatisch einen Zeilenumbruch (also in die nächste Zeile springen), sondern schreibt weiter.
Wie kann ich das so machen, dass im Label in die Nächste Zeile gesprungen wird, falls der Text bereits zu lang ist für das Fenster? Kann man irgendwie definieren wie lang der Text sein darf pro Zeile? Achja und mir ist aufgefallen, dass "\n" im Label irgendwie nicht klappt...
mfg BaNaNaJoE


----------



## HAOSK (11. Dez 2005)

Muss dass wirklich ein Label sein,
kanns du nicht auf ein TextArea umswitchen?


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2005)

HAOSK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Muss dass wirklich ein Label sein,
> kanns du nicht auf ein TextArea umswitchen?



Nee, sollte Label sein


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Dez 2005)

Für ein zweizeiliges AWT-Label kannst du ein Panel nehmen und dort zwei Labels hineinlegen.
Für ein JLabel sieht das so aus:

```
JLabel label = new JLabel("<html>Ein Text auf einem JLabel
[b]zweizeilig[/b] dargestellen.</html>");
```


----------



## Stefan1200 (12. Dez 2005)

Falls Swing, kann man eine JTextArea auch so aussehen lassen, als wäre es ein Label.


----------

